# 8-week blood sugar diet



## Teadance (Jan 23, 2016)

Is anyone following Michael Moseley's 8-week blood sugar diet?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm going to give it a go.  I have the pull out bit from the Daily Mail that has the first week.  Had the steamed fish last night & it was gorgeous.


----------



## Teadance (Jan 23, 2016)

Thought I'd give it a go too. Got all the parts from Daily mail. Started cutting carbs in preparation and felt absolutely dreadful! So disappointed. Back on carbs today.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 23, 2016)

Teadance said:


> Thought I'd give it a go too. Got all the parts from Daily mail. Started cutting carbs in preparation and felt absolutely dreadful! So disappointed. Back on carbs today.



Teadance, have a Google on "carb flu".  That can make you feel bad when you cut carbs.

Our bodies like to work to a routine, including the foods we eat and how our bodies generate the enzymes and hormones to digest them.  If you are otherwise well, you could try a couple of things.  You could reduce your carbs gently.  Do you know how much carb you routinely eat?  Or secondly, like giving anything up, press through it.

I don't know if you have any other health issues that might be impacted by the diet you tried.  If you do, it might be a good idea to chat it through with your Doc before trying again.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 23, 2016)

It's not easy. Think I've got carb flu. No energy today. But will try to fight through it. At least til my BS is down.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 23, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> It's not easy. Think I've got carb flu. No energy today. But will try to fight through it. At least til my BS is down.



Depending on how high you've been, and how much your body is objecting, it can last a day or a few days.  If you can, sticking with it is the best way, in my view.


----------



## Teadance (Jan 23, 2016)

AndBreathe. Thanks. No, no other health issues. Only on diet and exercise for the diabetes.  Not sure how many carbs I normally have. I have looked up symptoms of low carb eating and can see now I was experiencing some of them. Really couldn't have carried on like that. I can try to cut down more gradually but was wondering if that would still have the same fat reducing effects on the liver that the 8- week diabetes diet suggests.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 23, 2016)

Probably not.  Who is this Moseley person?


----------



## Teadance (Jan 23, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...anges-experience-follow-800-calorie-diet.html


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 23, 2016)

Teadance said:


> AndBreathe. Thanks. No, no other health issues. Only on diet and exercise for the diabetes.  Not sure how many carbs I normally have. I have looked up symptoms of low carb eating and can see now I was experiencing some of them. Really couldn't have carried on like that. I can try to cut down more gradually but was wondering if that would still have the same fat reducing effects on the liver that the 8- week diabetes diet suggests.



That's a "how long is a piece of string" question really.

The very low cal diet, as in this diet, and Professor Taylor's work ( http://www.ncl.ac.uk/press/news/2015/10/type2diabetes/ ), is designed to de-fat the organs as rapidly as possible, but Professor Taylor is clear the pivotal factor in terms of a sustained reduction in blood sugars, to a non-diabetic range, is weight loss.  He is unconcerned about method of loss, but that the weight loss occurs.  He calls this the Personal Fat Threshold.  His work is worth reading, and the link in this post will allow you to access all sorts, from his research papers to a precis, to a meal plan.  

After I had achieved my non-diabetic levels, and maintained them for some time, I wrote to him with some specific questions, about maintenance diet and long term remission/reversal/cure** (** use the adjective of your choice) and he reiterated the importance of weight loss, and not recrossing the individual PFT.

Richard Doughty, who did Prof Taylor's original diet ( http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/may/12/type-2-diabetes-diet-cure ), only needed a few days (yes, days!) to achieve his objective, but it would seem he is an extreme example.

I didn't do the Newcastle Diet (ND).  I just cut back on my carbs, with the sole objective of improving my blood numbers and got there anyway.  For me, reducing the carbs was critical.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Teadance (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes, that helps thanks. I haven't read the links, but will.  If I understand it correctly, simply losing weight, however it's done, will help, and very low carb will do it quickly, but this isn't essential as reducing carbs generally, which results in weight loss, will have the same effect of lowering BG levels. 
Also just ordered carbs and cals from Amazon. Pictures of foods with carb values.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 23, 2016)

If you mean, reducing carbs tends to be very effective in reducing your blood scores and most people lose weight using that regime, then yes, I agree with you.  The Moseley/Taylor regimes are just pretty aggressive.

If you're going to reduce carbs, and haven't read a lot about it, then I would suggest the book Trudi Deakin, of X-pert Health, wrote last year.  It's called "Eat Fat" ( http://www.xperthealth.org.uk/shop/details/p/handbook-lowcarb-highfat-lifestyle )  It's extremely to the point, without a lot of the scientific language that can be so tricky for those without a medical or scientific background.

There's a brief summary here:  http://www.xperthealth.org.uk/at-risk-of-diabetes/a-step-by-step-guide-to-low-carb-living 

I bought the book when it was published and, funnily enough, dipped into it today for something I couldn't quite recall.  I think if you are starting to explore reducing carbs more, you would find it to be £10 well spent.

Don't be put off by the title, although once you achieve your objective, you may want to increase the fats you eat, rather than carbs, to balance the calorific/weight deficit.


----------



## Teadance (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes, I think I'm looking for 'permission' to do it less aggressively than is being suggested by M. Mosely, in the hope of a similar outcome. ie. reducing liver fat. 
I'll look at the book you suggest.  Thank you so much for taking the time to respond to my questions. Can I ask how long you've managed to maintain levels in the non diabetic range?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 23, 2016)

I just read the title of this post ?  Never mind the 8week version TRY 50 yrs .  I really wish I could do something like this to improve things


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 23, 2016)

My stats are in my signature.

I was diagnosed at 73 in October 2013.  I was next tested in February 2014, by which time, my HbA1c was 37, and I have been 34 or lower since.  

I started finger prick testing about a week after diagnosis and my finger prick tests were in non-diabetic levels (before and after eating) within a couple of weeks.  My fasting number took about 3 weeks to come into non-diabetic range.  

I guess I got very lucky - in terms of both my diagnosis (as I had no symptoms and the test was routine) and in my ability to recover so quickly.  I didn't have too much weight to lose, but it just dropped off me once I reduced my carbs.  Carbs had far more impact on my weight loss than merely reducing calories, and now on my maintenance regime I eat over 2000 calories a day and only just manage to maintain my mahoooosive 47kg!  I am 160cm tall, so hardly giraffe-like, but I'm very slight these days.

Good luck with it, and ask away, if you think I can help.


----------



## Teadance (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks.  Yes, sorry, did see your stats.  Even read them earlier!!!  That's what v low carbs does for you!!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 23, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> My stats are in my signature.
> 
> I was diagnosed at 73 in October 2013.  I was next tested in February 2014, by which time, my HbA1c was 37, and I have been 34 or lower since.
> 
> ...


Very good ! AndBreathe A good example


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 23, 2016)

Teadance said:


> Thanks.  Yes, sorry, did see your stats.  Even read them earlier!!!  That's what v low carbs does for you!!


It's the combo of reduced carb, keeping trim and being fortunate enough to be otherwise healthy.  Not everyone can manage it, but Professor Taylor had a 70% success rate with those diagnosed less than 4 years, and a bit less for those diagnosed longer.

I don't use the last bit to discourage you one bit, but so that you know it isn't a certainty.


----------



## Teadance (Jan 25, 2016)

Diagnosed 2 years ago in March. Bought carb values book today. Will try to cut down on carbs. Feeling hungry tonight after tea of turkey, carrot, courgette and quinoa. Need a low carb snack to stop tum rumbling.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 26, 2016)

Just to complicate things, I successfully lost over 4st on over 200g of carbs per day and also improved my HbA1c values plus rarely went over spot BG readings of 7mmol/L.

I did, however, go for a 1hr walk everyday plus 90mins on weekends. I also did a little rowing on a machine I bought.

The way I ate also changed from missing breakfast and random eating times to spreading meals through the day along with any carb intake.

It all depends what works for each individual. There is no one way to do it. If low carb works, then fine and dandy, but don't exclude other routines either.

Andy


----------



## Teadance (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Andy,
I think I'm trying it out of desperation as nothing I've done in the last two years has resulted in sustained weight loss. I don't really want to exclude them but not sure what else to try. I thought I'd made the necessary adjustments, but the scales tell a different story.  My levels aren't bad, but I want to keep them that way, and I could definitely do to lose some weight. I have 3 exercise classes a week and walk in between, as and when. The only thing I can thing of is that I do eat healthily but maybe the healthy stuff, like nuts and avocados and chick peas etc, are too calorific.  
Teadance


----------

